# Cockneys vs. Zombies - Trailer zur Horror-Komödie



## PCGamesRedaktion (24. September 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Cockneys vs. Zombies - Trailer zur Horror-Komödie* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Cockneys vs. Zombies - Trailer zur Horror-Komödie


----------



## z3ro22 (24. September 2012)

die gehhilfe ich brech ab xD


----------



## xNomAnorx (24. September 2012)

Sieht ganz ok aus, aber irgendwie brauch ich nicht noch eine Zombie-Horror-Komödie, das Thema kommt mir mittlerweile irgendiwe ausgelutscht vor. Abgesehen davon war Shaun of the Dead meiner Meinung nach die perfekte Zombie-Komödie da brauchts keine weitere  
Wobei Zombieland auch ganz cool war.


----------

